# Fueling a Blazer



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

So, My blazer (Spitfire table torch) refill "nipple" has an odd cone shaped tip... It fits into the nozzle of my Vector butane, but only on the cone... It's not a telescopic fit like most butane refill nibs, so every time I try to refill the tank only about 3/4 of the fuel or so goes into the tank, the rest splashes around (sorry I can't describe that better...)

I've heard from a few Blazer owners that all the blazer lighters have that same problematic nib...

How do you guys fuel up your Blazers? Just press hard and hope it fits flush enough to not splatter much, or is there a secret to this stuff?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never used a blazer lighter but the xikar butane comes with several different tips to use when refilling. I could send you some if you'd like to try them out.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, the Vector butane came with adaptors too... They didn't fit the vector, but I was able to use them to create a seal... Until the cold from the butane caused part of the adaptor to actually shatter. Thanks, though


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeremy,

I've filled a few of the SpitFires using either Zippo or Colibri cans with stock nozzles with no problems. My suggestion, goto your local B&M and ask them to refill for you. Most will do this for free as a service, especially if you are a loyal customer, or they can at least let you try a few cans to see which works best. Just remember to purge the lighter first before refill, and let it rest several minutes before trying to light. The Spitfire holds a ton of fuel, so you might drain an entire bottle into that thing


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

Dr. Z said:


> Well, the Vector butane came with adaptors too... They didn't fit the vector, but I was able to use them to create a seal... Until the cold from the butane caused part of the adaptor to actually shatter. Thanks, though


I've had nothing but trouble with Vector and all the rest of the high end butanes. Xikar sent me one of theirs and it claims to be "Purofine." Near zero impurities.
I liked it so much, that I bought the big can 400 ml (8 oz) and real happy with it. You can get a deal on it from Cigar Monster, cigaructioneer, or CI. Just keep your eyes open for the deals. But even if I had to pay full retail, I would.
And I agree about the adaptors. I don't know what lighters they are designed for, but of my 10 lighters, not one adapter fits properly. Maybe they're butt plugs for Ken dolls.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't have a Blazer as well...( you'd think I would with owning 31 lighters ) One thing I am aware of is that certain lighters have those 'nipples' that make some pretty hard to refill. Vector and Lava are two cans that seem to be compatible with most lighters but you have to have a steady hand when refilling. The slightest pressure and not having the can at a perfect 90 degree angle and you're going to experience the blowback effect which actually will fill the lighter with butane and air....not a good combination for the lighter to work effectively. Some will put their lighter in the freezer for 10 minutes and then recharge it...that seems to help those stubborn lighters.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I don't have a Blazer as well...( you'd think I would with owning 31 lighters ) One thing I am aware of is that certain lighters have those 'nipples' that make some pretty hard to refill. Vector and Lava are two cans that seem to be compatible with most lighters but you have to have a steady hand when refilling. The slightest pressure and not having the can at a perfect 90 degree angle and you're going to experience the blowback effect which actually will fill the lighter with butane and air....not a good combination for the lighter to work effectively. Some will put their lighter in the freezer for 10 minutes and then recharge it...that seems to help those stubborn lighters.


I also put the butane in the frig for 5 minutes....


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Lighter in frig/freezer to drop the internal pressure allowing the gas butane to more readly return to a liquid state. (allows for greater volume of butane to be in the lighters tank.) Lighter flame height set to lowest setting. Lighter nozzle pointing UP. Butane tank at least room temp, allowing a higher internal supply pressure. (this helps to force as much butane into the lower pressured lighter tank as possible.) Fill with tank nozzle pointing DOWN. Allow to warm to room/body temp, adjust flame to mid point on adjuster. Smoke em if ya got em..


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Normal for blazer lighters. Just make sure to press down a couple more times after it starts spraying to get rid of air bubbles. Even by little buddy only gets 3/4 full max. This is by design. Use vector fuel


----------

